# Water Changes - making it as easy as possible



## tubamanandy (20 Mar 2013)

I'm a great believer in if you make something easy you are more likely to do it.

I currently have a long 13mm pipe to syphon my tank (50%) for water changes. I then refill the tank using the same pipe attached to an outside tap and HMA filter. In winter, as the tank is slowly being refilled, I add warm water to the tank as it is being refilled to stabilise temperatures.

Seems to work well but could it be improved upon ?

If the tank was near an outside wall, ideally, I would like to put in some sort of permanent arrangement.


----------



## TarkMalbot (20 Mar 2013)

I do it similar.  I have a hose pipe and power head in the tank and drain it out into the sink.  Then disconnect the powerhead and connect the sink end to the mixer tap and fill with warm water and add enough seachem to treat the entire volume of the tank (only 2 cap fulls for 400 litre):


----------



## Fran (15 Apr 2013)

Hi Tarkmalbot, could you please tell me the make of the pump in your picture. I would love to have one that could connect to my hozelock hose. Thanks.


----------



## Katfish (15 Apr 2013)

Mine is set up in such a way that I have todo nothing at all  around 100ltrs gets changed everyday.
I have a Ballcock in my sump (4th chamber) which is fed via ro hose from a filter under my sink.
I then have a power head in the sump (1st Chamber) which is reduced down to ro hose which runs all the way to my sink drain pipe around a 7 meter run this pushes out just under 20ltrs per hour due to the size of pipe and run/height this is on a timer which comes on for 6hrs per day.


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Apr 2013)

Have a look at this thread: DIY Water Changer, No more buckets!! | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## TarkMalbot (22 Apr 2013)

Fran said:


> Hi Tarkmalbot, could you please tell me the make of the pump in your picture. I would love to have one that could connect to my hozelock hose. Thanks.



I got it off eBay:

Aquarium Powerhead water pump 800lph

http://bit.ly/12KzvT5


----------



## Fran (26 Apr 2013)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## oscarsi001 (11 May 2013)

it takes me 5 mins to water change 50l a day using two kitchen bins....one is prefilled and heated with HDMA filtered water 24 hrs previously, the other is filled with the waste water via a syphon.......fresh water pumped into aquarium using a sump pump and hose from first bin before dropping pump into second bin and running hose out of the window ....takes me literally 5mins a day with no real stress, i know the same volume is gonna be going back in as i'm taking out and i spill very little  so i never think 'bugger, not water-change day AGAIN ......'
Ok , so i know what makes it easy for me here is that there are no door sills etc to lift a binfull of 50l of water through, just a run of tiled floor, and we all having different domestic configs , just guess i'm lucky in this case !


----------



## tubamanandy (12 May 2013)

Sounds like hard work  Prefer the shower to the tank method


----------

